# Whats Your Name?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Shayna!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

My daughter is a Kaitlynn  (that's her in my avatar)

My name is Mandi (well, Amanda)


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Shayna!


Thats a very pretty name. I dont remember ever hearing it before


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

themacpack said:


> My daughter is a Kaitlynn  (that's her in my avatar)
> 
> My name is Mandi (well, Amanda)


 
My sisters name is/was Amanda


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Abigail 

(nicknamed Abby, Abbs)


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

themacpack said:


> My daughter is a Kaitlynn  (that's her in my avatar)


One of my daughters is Caitlyn and she's in my avatar, too. :lol:

My name is Jennifer, preferably Jen, never Jenny.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

3neighs said:


> One of my daughters is Caitlyn and she's in my avatar, too. :lol:
> 
> My name is Jennifer, preferably Jen, never Jenny.


I find it interesting how there are SOOOOOOO many different spellings for the name, Kaitlin


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Casey =0)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Maureen


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Raquel


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Tiffany. I was named after the movie Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Stephanie. But everyone calls me Steph. Or my highschool friends call me Stepher because there were 3 Stephs and my last name starts with an R.. lol.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm Janita.


----------



## rambuck (Jun 26, 2009)

I am Luke....but people call me all sorts of things: Bambi, Mama, Skindog (more of my uncle's nickname), and bunch of other junk.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Kelsey!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Why, another Jen of course.  I think it is the most popular girls name in the US in the last 100 years. LOL


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Why, another Jen of course.  I think it is the most popular girls name in the US in the last 100 years. LOL


that or Kaitlin :lol:


----------



## MegaBraden (Jun 27, 2009)

Braden


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Brittany... though I go by Britt...


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Whispering Meadows said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smrobs*
> _Why, another Jen of course. :grin: I think it is the most popular girls name in the US in the last 100 years. LOL_
> 
> that or Kaitlin :lol:


Smrobs, I didn't know we had the same name!

Kaitlin, you're right. Ever since we named our daughter, I hear that name all the time now...and spelled a million different ways!


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

k no making fun of my name  please. my name is teala. pronounced like tea ( that you would drink lol ) than just la. soooooooooo many ppl have said it a million different ways and the kids in school made fun of me for that. now its no big deal but when i was younger it was ! haha. my nicknames are Tea, big T ( my dad and bro are the only ones that call me that haha, they never ever call me by my name, its always T or big T lol ), tila tequila ( yes like the show ) and a few others i cant say :shock::shock: so yeah thats my name, dont wear it out !!! **** haha jkjk


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha my mom wanted to name me Kaitlin. It is a pretty popular name. My name is Allison but almost everyone calls me Allie.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think Teala is a beautiful name . Tea is pretty common women name here.

I don't know why but people don't usually catch my name correct. I've been called at least:

Janika
Lenita
Jenni
Janne (when I got a package with that name I didn't know if I should have cried or laugh; it's a common males name over here).


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

TaMMa89 said:


> I think Teala is a beautiful name . Tea is pretty common women name here.
> 
> I don't know why but people don't usually catch my name correct. I've been called at least:
> 
> ...


Thanks ! everyone says that i have a nice name but i sometimes wonder if they say that just so they dont sound mean or anything. but whatever, it doesnt matter haha, i dont like my name but there isnt really anything i can do about it, i could change it but ahhh whatever haha lol.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Morgan, Moe,


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Friends know me by Tess.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I love the name Teala 
Morgan, some people will call me Moe but I prefer Maureen


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Marrah. My friends call me mare, or marmar. But dont call me those. just call me marrah or if it is easier to spell you can call me mara


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

My name is Kristine.


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

Angela or angie


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lauren :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, Teala, at least you have a unique name. It is not the same name that millions of others have. I was waiting tables at a restraunt and of the about 35 people working there, there were 4 jennifers. I was Jen R., there was Jen. A, there was a Jennifer, and a Jenny. We had heck keeping it straight when we were all working. LOL.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Hey, Teala, at least you have a unique name. It is not the same name that millions of others have. I was waiting tables at a restraunt and of the about 35 people working there, there were 4 jennifers. I was Jen R., there was Jen. A, there was a Jennifer, and a Jenny. We had heck keeping it straight when we were all working. LOL.


In my graduating class there were nine Jennifers. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, goodness. Haha. I was fortunate enough that I didn't have any others in my class but with there only being 11 people graduating with me, not a huge suprise.  LOL How big was your graduating class?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Eddie......


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Hey, Teala, at least you have a unique name. It is not the same name that millions of others have. I was waiting tables at a restraunt and of the about 35 people working there, there were 4 jennifers. I was Jen R., there was Jen. A, there was a Jennifer, and a Jenny. We had heck keeping it straight when we were all working. LOL.


yeah, i guess thats good having a unique name. but i get sooo mad and frustrated when ppl dont know know how to say it. how hard is it to say that name !! :-x but whatever. there are three kelseys in my class haha, so when you say that name, they all look at you


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Shannon, my barn name is Shanno and my nickname is Thumper.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Oh, goodness. Haha. I was fortunate enough that I didn't have any others in my class but with there only being 11 people graduating with me, not a huge suprise.  LOL How big was your graduating class?


There were 64 if I remember correctly and I thought *I* had a small class...only 11? Really?!


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Hey, Teala, at least you have a unique name. It is not the same name that millions of others have. I was waiting tables at a restraunt and of the about 35 people working there, there were 4 jennifers. I was Jen R., there was Jen. A, there was a Jennifer, and a Jenny. *We had heck keeping it straight when we were all working. LOL.*


lol my best friends name is Katelyn and when we're together and someone says "katelyn/kaitlin" we're both like "yea?" lol its so funny and confusing lol :lol:


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Sherri


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Jillian!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Kaila* (Kai - la, not Kay-la) I hate it when people say my name wrong. One of my friends still does and it's reaaaally annoying.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Tiffanny (With two n's) 

There were a couple Jen's in my class! Jenn R, Jenn T and Jenn O! LOL


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Gene everybody has em or wears em. LOL......


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

When I was younger I had a huge crush on a guy named Gene! ****


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Greta-Kate, but everyone calls me Greta.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

alyssa lynne but just alyssa


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

RegalCharm said:


> Gene everybody has em or wears em. LOL......


lol when i was little and i didnt have/wear jeans my grandpa asked me where i got my genes (genetically) and i said "i dont got any jeans" lol


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

My name is Ashley...nice to meet you all!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Everybody spells mine wrong 

I mean, come on! It's not that hard to spell 'Abigail'. Spell it out.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

My real name is Tamsen, but online I go by my middle name Reba. =]


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Jameson. I hate my name, so everyone calls me Jackie.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> *Jameson*. I hate my name, so everyone calls me Jackie.


Atleast ppl know how to say your name and its normal- not like Teala, thats a gay name, and i hate mine also. no one can spell it or say it or anything ! :-x but oh well, i wish i could have a nickname thats like a name. like for instance, your name is Jameson but ppl call u jackie, i cant do something like that cause my name is wierd and stuff lol


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Maureen everyone in my family and all my old friends call me Mo. Nobody ever spells it right I get Morine, Moreen, Morean,Morene the people at starbucks have to be the worst, Ive seen it really get butchered. I love it because I rarely meet other Maureens I get the "oh I have a grandma named Maureen" all the time it used to bother me when the only maureens were 80 plus years old but now I love it cuz Im unique.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

My full first name is Faelynn... I don't know why but I don't like it all that much. Most people call me Fae, Faefae, or Faeray. A LOT of people spell my name wrong though:
Correct: Fae
Incorrect: Faye, Faie, Fay, Fie <<<< huh?!?!


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

racer179 said:


> Atleast ppl know how to say your name and its normal- not like Teala, thats a gay name, and i hate mine also. no one can spell it or say it or anything ! :-x but oh well, i wish i could have a nickname thats like a name. like for instance, your name is Jameson but ppl call u jackie, i cant do something like that cause my name is wierd and stuff lol


I love your name! And its pronounced just like I would expect it to be.

I hate the name, Kaitlin, I'd much rather go by my middle name, Aurora (yes like the Northern Lights/Aurora Boreallis (sp?), but I'm so used to Kaitlin that I automatically say my name is Kaitlin. :-| lol


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

Whispering Meadows said:


> I hate the name, Kaitlin, I'd much rather go by my middle name, Aurora


 i love my middle name - its Mackenzie, i know its a common name, but i only know one mackenzie from where i live. i wish ppl would call me by that name instead. i had a best friend that passed away two years ago from a brain tumour when i was in grade eight ( im going to gr 10 now ) and her name was Mackenzie. she was the only mackenzie i knew. lol but enough about the whole mackenzie haha  it feels like an honour tho because she was soooo close to me and that is my middle name and was her name, i feel proud about that.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm Signý :smile: 
Most Icelandic people can spell my name easily, but every now and then I get Sygný, Sygní og Signí (which is rather ridiculous since my name consists of the root of two common, easily spelled words).
But about half of the people I meet pronounce it wrong. It's something like Sig-nee, with a hard g, but many say Siy-nee (with more of a y like in yellow sound, but voiced)


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

im shauna


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Tiffanny (With two n's)
> 
> There were a couple Jen's in my class! Jenn R, Jenn T and Jenn O! LOL


Oops, I think I call you Tiffany all the time. Sorry I forget that pesky second "n"


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Whispering Meadows said:


> lol when i was little and i didnt have/wear jeans my grandpa asked me where i got my genes (genetically) and i said "i dont got any jeans" lol


LOL that is cute and also funny. LOL:mrgreen:


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Madeline, also known as Maddie, Mads, and if your my sister, Moog


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Kelly :twisted:


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

My name is Sadie. And my middle name is Pippa (embarrasing, I know).

People usually just call me Pip.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think Pippa is a cute name ^^.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

My name is Heather :wink: Dad was to busy watching the Yankees news looks out the hospital windows sees a heather plant goes Yup thats a swell name ...now back to my yankees LOL


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Jihan (Arabic)
Pronounced like the letters G+N, or with the 'H' being silent, or like Gee-in 
I don't think I've met one person who can pronounce it right the first time. 
My neighbor of 15 years still calls me Gina. :roll:
I'm Lebanese/German with a bit of English.
A lot of people just call me Gege, it's just easier. :lol:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

German, eh? Do you know the language? I want to speak german.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

my names Zoe i know its odd like they pick normal names for my sister and brother and a odd one for me, my sister and brother`s names r jake and abigail.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

horseoffire said:


> my names Zoe i know its odd like they pick normal names for my sister and brother and a odd one for me, my sister and brother`s names r jake and abigail.


I love the name Zoe! I prefer it over Abigail lol. Not to mention, odd names (like my middle name, Aurora) are much cooler then names that EVERYONE else has like, Kaitlin or Abigail :wink:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

sunny06 said:


> German, eh? Do you know the language? I want to speak german.


Nope, sorry


----------

